# Dấu Hiệu Bệnh Viêm Phổi Ở Trẻ Sơ Sinh



## thanhhk7 (12/10/19)

Viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh là một bệnh phổ biến mà trẻ sơ sinh rất hay gặp phải.Bài viết dưới đây sẽ cung cấp cho các bậc phụ huynh những Dấu Hiệu Bệnh Viêm Phổi Ở Trẻ Sơ Sinh.Để có biện pháp điều trị bệnh hiệu quả.

_



_
_dấu hiệu bệnh viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh_​
*Nguyên nhân gây viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh*
Viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh thường do các loại vi khuẩn như Listeria, Coli, các vi khuẩn Gram âm gây ra.
Bên cạnh đó bệnh viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh có thể xảy ra từ trước, trong hoặc sau khi đẻ trong các trường hợp sau.

  Trẻ có thể bị bệnh viêm phổi ngay trong khi đẻ do hít phải nước ối, phân su đã bị nhiễm khuẩn hoặc dịch tiết ở đường sinh dục của người mẹ.
  Trong quá trình đỡ đẻ, hồi sức sau đẻ và chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh nếu không  thực hiện vô trùng thì  trẻ rất dễ bị nhiễm khuẩn từ dụng cụ và môi trường, người chăm sóc.
   Ở những trẻ đẻ non, trẻ thiếu cân do các phản xạ đường thực quản còn chưa hoàn thiện, vận động cơ chưa đều đặn nên thường xuyên bị trào ngược thực quản dạ dày, dễ dẫn đến tình trạng viêm phổi.
  Khi trẻ bú mẹ thường hay bị nôn, trớ, nếu sữa bị hít nhầm vào phổi, sẽ gây ra các triệu chứng như thở gấp, hụt hơi, tím tái mặt, lượng sữa hít vào càng nhiều càng có khả năng gây viêm phổi.
*Biểu hiệu bệnh viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh*
Triệu chứng ban đầu của bệnh viêm phổi ở trẻ sơ sinh là bú kém kèm những Dấu Hiệu Bệnh Viêm Phổi Ở Trẻ Sơ Sinh đó là

* Sốt cao*

_



_
_trẻ bị sốt do viêm phổi_​
Viêm phổi là một dạng nhiễm trùng khoang phổi, vì thế hầu hết các trường hợp viêm phổi đều gây ra cho trẻ sơ sinh bị sốt cao. (thường ~39 độ C ).
Các cơn sốt có thể đi kèm với việc cơ bắp nhức mỏi. Em bé của các mẹ có thể thường xuyên co chân duỗi tay bất bình thường.

*Mệt mỏi*
Viêm phổi khiến hoạt động của phổi gặp khó khăn. Trẻ dành nhiều năng lượng hơn để tăng cường hoạt động hít thở, với mục đích là cung cấp oxy cần thiết cho có thể. Vì thế, bé sẽ cảm thấy mệt mỏi hơn bình thường.
Biểu hiện trẻ thường nằm li bì, lười hoạt động và buồn ngủ liên tục.

*Trẻ sơ sinh bị ho nhiều*

_



_
_trẻ sơ sinh bị ho nhiều_​
Viêm phổi sẽ gây ra dịch nhầy trong khoang phổi. Lúc này bé ho được coi như một phản xạ tự nhiên để loại bỏ chất dịch này ra bên ngoài.
Trẻ có thể ho khan vào thời gian đầu, sau đó là ho có đờm. Đờm ban đầu có thể màu trắng rồi dần chuyển màu xanh hoặc vàng. Dịch nhầy cũng có thể được đào thải qua xoang khiến trẻ sơ sinh bị số mũi.

*Khó thở hoặc thở nhanh*
Phổi hoạt động với hiệu suất thấp dẫn đến tần suất hoạt động cần được tăng cao để đảm bảo duy trì mức oxy cần thiết.Nên lúc này bé sơ sinh sẽ thở nhanh, thở gấp hơn mức bình thường. Thay vì phần ngực phập phồng, giờ đây bé dùng cả vùng bụng để co bóp và cố gắng lấy nhiều oxy từ bên ngoài hơn.
Trẻ được coi là thở nhanh nếu thở trên 60 lần/phút (dưới 2 tháng tuổi), trên 50 lần/phút (2 tháng – 1 tuổi) hoặc trên 40 lần/phút (trên 1 tuổi).

*Nôn chớ,tiêu chảy*
Viêm phổi cũng ảnh hưởng đến cả dạ dày. Trẻ có thể bị nôn trớ hoặc tiêu chảy nhẹ.
-Môi và da xanh xao nhợt nhạt.
Đây là triệu chứng nghiêm trọng. Nó cho thấy mức độ hít thở của em bé không cung cấp đủ oxy cần thiết cho cơ thể. Lúc này trẻ tái nhợt da toàn thân, nhất là da môi và da mặt.
Khi có dấu hiệu trên cha mẹ hãy đưa bé đi khám ở cơ sở y tế để được điều trị kịp thời.

*Bệnh viêm phổi có nguy hiểm không?*
Viêm phổi có nguy hiểm không sẽ phụ thuộc vào tình trạng, mức độ bệnh và biện pháp điều trị. Nếu như phát hiện  bệnh sớm và được điều trị đúng cách thì viêm phổi không có gì đáng lo ngại.Còn phát hiện muộn, uống sai thuốc, viêm phổi gây ra nhiều biến chứng nguy hiểm cho trẻ.

*Biến chứng khi trẻ sơ sinh bị viêm phổi nặng*
Do sức đề kháng của bé còn yếu nên bệnh viêm phổi không được phát hiện sớm và chữa trị kịp thời thì sẽ để lại biến chứng ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ sau này như.

*Viêm màng não*
Nguyên nhân do tình trạng bệnh viêm phổi chuyển nặng, các loại vi khuẩn tấn công mạnh.
Nếu để lâu hơn, bệnh có thể để lại nhiều di chứng không thể phục hồi như rối loạn thần kinh, tổn tương não vĩnh viễn, bị mù, điếc, giảm khả năng vận động…

*Tràn mủ màng phổi*
Không phải biến chứng thường gặp nhưng đây là lại là biến chứng nguy hiểm. Tràn mủ màng phổi điều trị vô cùng khó khăn. Hầu hết trẻ ở mức độ bệnh này đều hô hấp rất khó khăn và bắt đầu xuất hiện tình trạng kháng thuốc.

*Gây nhiễm trùng máu*
Vi khuẩn từ bệnh viêm phổi có thể xâm nhập vào hệ tuần hoàn dẫn đến nhiễm trùng máu và biến chứng sốc nhiễm trùng. Nếu bé không được điều trị sớm và đúng cách có thể dẫn đến tử vong.

*Gây còi xương*
Tuy khỏi bệnh nhưng trẻ có thể bị còi xương, điều này càng khiến mẹ lo lắng hơn.Thậm chí có thể dẫn đến biến chứng viêm xương chũm, viêm màng não, áp-xe não.

*Biện pháp phòng tránh bệnh viêm phổi cho trẻ sơ sinh*

Đảm bảo cho trẻ được bú mẹ ít nhất trong 6 tháng đầu và có chế độ dinh dưỡng đầy đủ, hợp lý.
Trẻ cần được tiêm chủng đầy đủ và đúng lịch theo qui định.
Đảm bảo môi trường sống của trẻ luôn thông thoáng, không ẩm thấp. Chế độ dinh dưỡng khoa học…
Nơi ở đủ ánh sáng, thoáng mát, lưu thông không khí tốt. Nếu sử dụng điều hòa thì nên điều chỉnh sao cho chênh lệch nhiệt độ trong nhà và ngoài trời từ 5 – 7°C để trẻ có thể thích ứng được.
Tránh tiếp xúc đám đông, đặc biệt người ốm có dấu hiệu hắt hơi, sổ mũi, đau họng, ho…, chủ động phòng ngừa (đeo khẩu trang khi cần, rửa tay thường xuyên) là những biện pháp hữu hiệu để tránh lây bệnh.
*Kết luận*
Các mẹ lên phát hiện sớm các đấu hiệu bị bệnh của trẻ sơ sinh để có các biện pháp chữa chị tốt nhất cho bé. Tốt nhất là lên phòng bệnh hơn chống bệnh nhé các mẹ. Chúc các mẹ luôn mạnh khỏe


----------

